# Tutorial | Lumia devices flashing



## DilanChd (Nov 6, 2013)

Tutorial *|* Lumia devices flashing​



Hello world

Please, use Archive for Tutorial | Lumia devices flashing if you have an issue. No entity or person can not be responsible if a software damage occurs from the Lumia device by the utilization of my tutorial. You can follow me on Twitter @Mashhmalow.

Good reading!

Prerequisites

● A compatible USB cable to connect the Lumia device to the computer.

● A computer incorporating Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows 8.1 or Windows 10 as operating system.

● A Lumia device incorporating Windows Phone 8, Windows Phone 8.1 or Windows 10 Mobile as operating system.

● Backup the user content of the Lumia device (recommended but optional).

● Minimum 4 GB free storage space from the computer.

Downloading of Windows Device Recovery Tool software

● Download the WindowsDeviceRecoveryToolInstaller.exe file.

● This part of this tutorial being finished, you can follow the Installation of Windows Device Recovery Tool software part.

Installation of Windows Device Recovery Tool software

● Execute the WindowsDeviceRecoveryToolInstaller.exe file.

● The Installation of Windows Device Recovery Tool 3.6.39 window appears. From this window, click on the Install button.

● The User Account Control windows appears. From this window, click on the Yes button (this action will close this window).

● Return to the Installation of Windows Device Recovery Tool 3.6.39 window. Few seconds later, a window with the same name appears. From this window :● click on the Next button ;

● check the I accept the terms of the license agreement box, than click on the Next button ;

● click on the Install button (this action will close this window few seconds later).​● Return to the Installation of Windows Device Recovery Tool 3.6.39 window. From this window, wait a few seconds. The installation of the Windows Device Recovery Tool software is complete. Click on the Close button (this action will close this window).

● This part of this tutorial being finished, you can follow the Downloading of 64bit Checker software part.

Determine the operating system architecture of the computer

● Execute a command prompt in administrator mode.

● Copy and paste the echo %processor_architecture% command to the command prompt.

● If the return string value of this command is X86, so the operating system architecture of the computer is 32-bit ; if the return string value of this command is AMD64, so the operating system architecture of the computer is 64-bit.

● This part of this tutorial being finished, you can follow the Downloading package part.

Downloading package

● Go to lumiafirmware.com Website.

● From the left column, choose the Lumia device.

● From the middle column, choose a package, if possible for your country of residence and Country Variant (CV). You must choose depending on the product type (RM*-*x, where x is variable) of Lumia device. The product type of Lumia device is mentioned to the original packing box of Lumia device, in general from a white label.

● From the List of Firmware column, click on a firmware version.

● From the Download url's column, download only the *.ffu file.

● Create a new folder named Package from the Windows desktop.

● Move the *.ffu file into the Package folder.

● Rename the *.ffu file to FullFlashUpdate.ffu.

● This part of this tutorial being finished, you can follow the Installation package part.

Installation package

● Connect the Lumia device to the computer.

● Execute a command prompt in administrator mode.

● Copy and past to the command prompt :● the cd *"%*ProgramFiles*%\*Microsoft Care Suite*\*Windows Device Recovery Tool*"* command if the operating system architecture of the computer is 32-bit ;​● the cd *"%*ProgramFiles*(*x86*)%\*Microsoft Care Suite*\*Windows Device Recovery Tool*"* command if the operating system architecture of the computer is 64-bit.​● Copy and paste the 
	
	



```
thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile "%HomePath%\Desktop\Package\FullFlashUpdate.ffu" -do_full_nvi_update -do_factory_reset -reboot
```
 command to the command prompt, then press the Enter button from the computer keyboard.

● The package installation being. Wait that the installation is finished. The Lumia device reboot normaly to out-of-box experience (OOBE).

It's ends*?*

Yep. Thank you to have used my tutorial. If you wish, you can do a donation and follow @Mashhmalow.


----------

